# debadging warning



## blairellis (Jul 6, 2002)

this is a warning to all of you who own 200sx's (not sure about the sentras) and are considering debadging their cars...do not try to remove the rear nissan symbol as it has prongs that go thru the body (ie it will leave holes if you take it off) to keep it straight on there. unless you have something to cover it up OR you plan on getting those holes filled then dont take it off.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i think pretty much everyone knew about that, thats why people say they have shaved trunks.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Did you take yours off? Just curious.


----------



## redviper98 (Jun 15, 2002)

ya....found that out when I went to replace my badges. On the "silver" 200s everything is silver except the badges, they were gold, so I swapped them for a set of silver ones. If you plan on repainting your car, most body shops will fill in the holes if you ask them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2002)

muh old B12 is cool it has the sticker type on it.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

blairellis said:


> *this is a warning to all of you who own 200sx's (not sure about the sentras) and are considering debadging their cars...do not try to remove the rear nissan symbol as it has prongs that go thru the body (ie it will leave holes if you take it off) to keep it straight on there. unless you have something to cover it up OR you plan on getting those holes filled then dont take it off. *


LOL Dude.. I thought you knew about it.. That's why I didn't mention about it when we talked about debadgeing.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

debadging... heres a hint.. dont use your key to try and take of the limited edition badge..  why am i such a moron!.. thank god im getting it painted again soon.. Trav


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *debadging... heres a hint.. dont use your key to try and take of the limited edition badge..  why am i such a moron!.. thank god im getting it painted again soon.. Trav *


\

use a regular plastic card.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

You can also use dental floss or fishing line to remove badges.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

red88 said:


> *muh old B12 is cool it has the sticker type on it.
> *


My b12 is debadged too. Looks alot better, but I'm thinking of getting the "Sentra" badge from a B14. Will it look good???


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I think the best look is completely debadged--I took it all off with this sticker remover and waxed it away......


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i want to remove my big ass se-limited badges off the fender ,how should i go about this without taking the paint off...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *i want to remove my big ass se-limited badges off the fender ,how should i go about this without taking the paint off... *


Park the car in the sun, or use a hairdryer to heat up the adhesive. Then use dental floss or fishing line to get behind the badge.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

thanks,,,

thats how i took off the sentra emblems but wasn't sure about the badges


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

While I do not have an SE, I'm pretty sure the Limited Edition badges that were on my GXE use the same method to keep them on the car.

You are talking about the one's on the fenders.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah they are big thick badges. on the fenders


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

yeah they are a much stronger adheisive than the sentra itself.. the badges are really thick with adhesive.. but yeah I KNOW to use other items.. i was just at work.. and in a hurry.. i dont know.. im dumb


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

im just going to rip the suckersoff and throww some side markers on there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *im just going to rip the suckersoff and throww some side markers on there!!!!!!!!!!!! *


hell yeah buddy.. thats what im gonna do!


----------

